# FOs that smell like Play-Dough



## dixiedragon (Mar 13, 2015)

I order Brambleberry's OMH Cybilla. It had mostly excellent reviews, except one or two that mentioned it smelled like Play-dough. Sure enough, to my nose it smells like Play-dough. Even after a 6 week cure, I still get a play-dough note underneath. 

For anybody else that smells that play-dough note, do you find that if a review mentions play-dough, you will most likely smell play-dough? I am wondering if I am picking up on a certain ingredient that others don't smell?

While I won't buy it again, nobody else smells it but me so I'll use it up. It's really yummy OOB, and it's yummy on top of the play-dough note.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 13, 2015)

Noses are so funny that way. One person's lovely jasmine flower scent is another person's cat pee. lol Because of how unique our individual scent receptors are, I wouldn't assume that if you can smell the Playdough note that everyone else will too. It really all depends, as you have just found out. 

Rice Flower & Shea FO is one of those that smells just like Playdough to me, no matter where I buy it from. Not that the scent of Playdough is a bad thing, mind you (I've always _loved_ the scent of Playdough), but that's not the scent my mind conjures up when I imagine what a combo of rice flowers and shea might smell like. lol


IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 13, 2015)

I used the same bb fo and had the same reaction. I hated it oob, and more so in the soap batter. Luckily I added some spiced apple cider for at the last minute and now the scent is "ok".  Out of 10 people, 8 only notice the spice. 

For experiments sake, I left a small amount scented only with omh, and only 1 out of the same 10 liked it.


----------



## JBot (Mar 13, 2015)

I agree with IrishLass, BB's Rice Flower & Shea FO smells EXACTLY like Playdough!  It's not a bad smell, per se, but not what I want in a soap.  I didn't notice any difference between how it smelled OOB and how it smelled in the cured soap.

Any ideas what FO I could blend with the Rice Flower & Shea to make it smell better?  I'd hate for it to go to waste, especially since I made a mistake when I placed the order and accidentally bought TWO of the 4-ounce bottles.

Haven't tried the OMH Cybilla.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 13, 2015)

I didn't like it either. And now it's faded 90% + after 18 weeks.

Side note, I haven't liked one single cybilla. The yuzu fades to nothing within a few weeks (it did alone for me, and in a blend too), the juniper breeze riced, smelled bad to me (but others rated it, like a 3-4 out of 10), and faded to nothing in a matter of 8 weeks, and the sandalwood by cybilla is still the least favorite scent I've smelled in my short soaping life. Can not stand it! I stick to bb fo's and not the cybillas anymore, though I'd bet there's a couple out there just fine....I'd had such bad experience I can't see myself spending anymore money on a line I just don't seem to like much. I'm very finicky, though, so it's probably just a personal problem lol.

I love the yuzu btw and since it fades for me, I use it for air sprays instead. 

I do find if I come across a scent I wind up not liking, my opinion is similar to the one or two (or whatever ) negative reviews that were given.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 13, 2015)

I love Tony's (now Pure Fragrance) Yuzu.


----------



## newbie (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm with you, Dixie. I smell the play-dough too and I have old soap scented with that OMH. I can still smell the fragrance and it still smells like play dough, as does the Rice Flower and Shea. Not a good soap scent. Have some of BB's cybillas and I like some of them but it's such a personal thing. 

I tried IrishLass's combo of OMH and DS Milk Sugar Kisses but not in the right ratio. It's better but I can still smell too much of the OMH blech.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 13, 2015)

JBot said:


> Any ideas what FO I could blend with the Rice Flower & Shea to make it smell better?  I'd hate for it to go to waste, especially since I made a mistake when I placed the order and accidentally bought TWO of the 4-ounce bottles.
> 
> Haven't tried the OMH Cybilla.



I would be hesitant to throw good FO after bad. Maybe if you had another FO you didn't particularly care for.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sorry to derail, but I tried it too (irishlass's), and I much prefer the milk sugar kisses as the predominant scent over the OT omh.
The resulting soap was nice (I'd recommend it to people searching out a fave omh) , but too Brown on the suds and a tad too, spicy (like a holiday spice scent??) For me. 


I just can not find a perfect omh. We should do a swap for omh or something lol.
Kidding, I'm kidding.


----------



## bbrown (Mar 14, 2015)

How about Sweet Cakes' OMH?   It smells pretty good OOB but I haven't soaped with it yet.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

I have Sweet Cakes OMH and OOB it smells like cherry almond to me. I just soaped it a few days ago so I'm hoping it mellows into OMH during the cure. Right now, I still smell cherry almond.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 14, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Sorry to derail, but I tried it too (irishlass's), and I much prefer the milk sugar kisses as the predominant scent over the OT omh.
> The resulting soap was nice (I'd recommend it to people searching out a fave omh) , but too Brown on the suds and a tad too, spicy (like a holiday spice scent??) For me.
> 
> 
> ...



I'd do that swap.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 14, 2015)

I use that OMH and I don't smell play-doh, funny. I read those reviews too so wasn't sure what I'd think. I blend it though so maybe that helped. I use BB's Vanilla Select in half, poured in the bottom then the OMH on top. Smells great to my nose and all family and friends that smell it really like it. Odd how everyone reacts differently to the same thing.


----------

